# Obama's incompetence reaches new heights



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Obama's incompetence reaches new heights

I've never fallen under the delusion that President Obama had his priorities straight, but this latest incident provides evidence of unforeseen levels of incompetence for our President.

I understand that Obama is beholden to Homosexual Lobby for their massive campaign contributions and we expect him to try push their agenda.

And when it took Obama and his cronies two weeks to remember where they put the 100-ton containment box designed to control the oil spewing in the gulf, I wasn't too surprised.

But when Obama chose his alliance with the Homosexual Lobby over containing this environmental disaster, I was speechless.

You see, Dr. Jonathan Katz was hired as part of think tank to resolve the oil spill crisis, but was fired for an article written against homosexuality over a decade ago.

Now, I understand that it's Obama's decision on who is hired for this job. But think about it for a minute.

Dr. Katz is obviously competent, being a professor of astrophysics.

He was hired as a consultant to resolve a crisis, not hold public office. And it's a crisis with the potential to cost the surrounding gulf industries billions upon billions of dollars, not to mention the devastation it will cause to sea life.

So why was this highly qualified individual fired?

Because of a non-related article advocating his beliefs on the immorality and dangers of homosexuality.

Obama's priorities?

Yeah, he has them.

But it's clear the Homosexual Lobby ranks higher on the list than the livelihood of the millions who depend on Gulf of Mexico.

Obama's competency?

Well, there's not much doubt left in my mind.

Sincerely,

Eugene Delgaudio
Presidnet, Public Advocate


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

not only that, his ICE man now says they may not deport illegals arrested in Arizona. piss on Obummer, he is now approaching impeachable offenses, failing to secure our borders. he is a disgrace as a leader, he is a loser and a communist.......WAKE UP PEOPLE, WRITE YOUR CONGRESSMEN, INSIST HE BE IMPEACHED! START THE MOVEMENT NOW!! :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He has passed the point where he should be impeached. Tried for treason would be more like it. I think he better keep his nose out of Arizona. He is simply trying to protect the parasites for votes.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Where are all of the Obama supporters that were calling us racists when we stated we weren't going to vote for him? I remember very vividly being attacked by some folks on this site for my views pertaining to this guy's intentions. I don't see any of those folks swallowing the lumps in their throats and admitting they were wrong or bringing intelligible conversation to the forum to defend Mr. Obama now. There's nothing they can say to defend the guy at this point. Sad, sad, state of affairs we're witnessing here folks!!

Maybe we can convince folks to vote for someone who has tangible goals next time. Maybe we can vote for someone that will support the success of our country. How many American citizens understand what it took for our country to become what it is today? Do any of Obama's supporters realize that we didn't get where we are (were) by giving our funds to underachievers. We made it to the top of the world by rewarding the success of the "weight-carriers" in our economy. Make the "greedy" business owners want to do business in our country and those of us that don't mind making our living by the sweat of our brows won't have anything to worry about. The freeloaders will need to find another unsustainably slacker-friendly country to live in!!


----------

